# Just a quick question!



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Honey is fed twice a day, food is down for 20 mins at a time.
She has recently (last day or two) started not eating her food unless im in the room with her. I dont want to encourage this, how do i change it?


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Just keep up your normal routine. Put the food down and if she doesn't eat it take it up in 20 minutes. She may miss a meal but as soon as she figures out that if she doesn't eat even without you in the room she is not going to eat she should eat.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Okey cokey, didnt know if there was anything more i needed to be doing. Thanks  

Oh im still ok to give bully sticks for teeth right? x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh boy dex is one of those lol! He doesn't eat kibbles unless I'm home...but he will eat other things like boiled chicken. KC however eats anytime and anyday of the week lmao...shes a little piggy. I hope u get it right...its really worrying to come home fast just so ur pup will eat


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh yeah she will eat anything else when I'm out of the room lol, and she will eat at other people's houses etc too. Silly monkey! Will persevere! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

U can do it...rahhhh!!! :albino:


----------

